# MY diy component tower. (sub 100$)



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

so heres the scoop i wanted tower but:

with at least 5 surfaces 
needed to be at least 19-20" deep:gulp: (to house my Lpa-1) 
i really liked the studiotech ps-6 but didnt like the 349 price point
didnt really want to go all out and build something that required finishing
(ie paint or stain) as my time is limited

i so had seen one similar to this on another forum but and its seemed like a good idea, and only took about 6-8hrs installed. i give you the "lack tower". 


















*made from:*

5 ikea lack side tables in black, 21 5/8" x 21 5/8" @ 7.99$ each 
_legs cut to length i did 8" on the bottom and rest 7"_the legs ended up being hollow so to remedy that.
8' oak handrail from lowes was 29$ with tax
_i cut into lengths to be countersunk inside the hollow legs, these made for a tight fight  inner dim of legs is bit larger than 2"x2"_
for the casters i used some 3" locking swivels from harbor freight they were 3.87$ each.
lastly for a little class and purpose i used 4 sets of isolation spikes ive acquired over time
_i drilled holes into the center of the handrail pieces that were inserted into the legs, the spikes are about 1.5"s tall with the discs._

overall im super stoked on the out come and may add another level eventually.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Brilliant!

Looks very nice... :T

I suppose if you wanted you could cut off the legs and have variable height shelves as well.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

wow! thanks for the idea, this looks like something i want to do soon.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Looks very nice... :T
> 
> I suppose if you wanted you could cut off the legs and have variable height shelves as well.


yea thats what i did, i cut the legs down to 7" and the bottom section is 8" the legs originally are like 12-16" long.




Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Nice! :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne





ufokillerz said:


> wow! thanks for the idea, this looks like something i want to do soon.


thanks guys. im really enjoying it


----------

